
Ask HN: I'm doing a podcast on Australian tech stories, any suggestions? - floobyhoob
My name is Andrew Stuart and I&#x27;m commencing a podcast interview show soon where I&#x27;ll be interviewing tech startups, founders, developers, anyone doing something interesting in technology, business and software with a strong connection to Australia.<p>Australia is full of smart people, business people, software people and there&#x27;s a great deal of exciting startups, companies and projects happening in Aus. I want to surface some of those stories.<p>I want to find out the origin stories, how things came to be, who had the ideas, who built it, how did the ideas change over time, what were the hard bits, where did the money come from, what is the future vision. A bit Mixergy, a bit Jason Calacanis, but more willing to talk tech as well as business.<p>Anyone got any suggestions of interesting people, companies or stories as a start point for my research into who to interview?<p>Post ideas in comments or my email address is at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;user?id=floobyhoob
======
djsumdog
I'd go to meetups and find people who are giving interesting talks. I've done
talks with Melbourne JVM/Java Meetup as well as the Perth Java meetup and
there are some pretty cool people/topics there.

If you're in Melbourne, you can also talk to people at the Inspire9 co-working
space. Lot's of talented devs and engineers there.

------
JSeymourATL
Would enjoy hearing an update on Melanie Perkins of Canva >
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/2016/09/14/canva-ceo-
melani...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/2016/09/14/canva-ceo-melanie-
perkins-on-creating-a-multi-million-dollar-com_a_21472388/)

------
tonteldoos
This would be great to see/listen to! No specific suggestions from my end
(other than Atlassian, obviously ;-) ), but perhaps contact incubators in the
major cities directly, and see if they have suggestions, or people interested
in sharing their stories?

------
karljtaylor
I'd love to hear the Tribe folks, they're in kind of a unique position of
being able to take advantage of Australia's lax influencer laws at a time the
US is cracking down.

------
djsumdog
Also I'd be interested in subscribing to this podcast. Could you e-mail the
address on my profile with an RSS feed when you go live?

------
tony-allan
Well known companies that were started by Australians... Some companies
downplay their origins so as not to put off US audiences.

------
tmnvix
It's been touched on recently in the media, but BuiltWith has an interesting
story.

------
daniel_iversen
It'd be great to hear from Atlassian, Campaign Monitor, Canva and GradeProof

